
Show HN: Pinegrow Web Designer, multipage editor with Bootstrap & Less - mattront
http://pinegrow.com/
======
tmikaeld
Bought it - works perfectly together with ordinary files and git repositories,
something that other similar projects does not.

For example, Macaw:

[http://forum.macaw.co/discussion/90/what-is-the-intended-
wor...](http://forum.macaw.co/discussion/90/what-is-the-intended-workflow)

~~~
mattront
Thanks! And congratulations, you are our first customer :)

~~~
tmikaeld
Your welcome!

I also sent an e-mail question about custom templates, components and
framework API.

Maybe it got sorted into the spam folder?

~~~
mattront
It was in spam. Replied!

------
mattront
OP here: we just launched this project. Thanks in advance for your feedback.

~~~
wingerlang
Lately I've seen loads of these kinds of website builders, I mean probably
over 5 of them unless I mix some up. And that's just within less than a year.

I only briefly looked over the page and it seems to be pretty nice. But could
you tell me why you chose to make this project and what makes it different
(and better?) than other projects in this area.

~~~
mattront
The main difference is this is a desktop app - most other builders are web
based with monthly fees. Plus editing more than one page at the time saves a
lot of time. LessCss integration is also an unique point. We want to build a
strong foundation and then open it up for custom extensions. Also Pinegrow
doesn't try to replace your existing workflow, but fit in where it makes
sense.

As to why... It's something we wanted for ourselves. And we see a lot of
undeveloped potential in this space, still.

------
sogen
Matt, I couldn't use the rightmost scroll bar to scroll the Online Playground.
Using: Safari 7.0.1 on OSX Mavericks What I did: Collapsed the Tree sidebar.
What happens: Rightmost scrollbar disappears. Only after refreshing the page
(Ctrl-R) I can scroll again. Thx.

~~~
mattront
Thanks. It's fixed now.

------
colinbartlett
Pretty impressive from watching the video. I could see myself, a non-designer,
using this for personal projects to bang out a rough layout before really
digging in with the code.

------
girvo
Wow. It's Dreamweaver, but good, and for 2014! I'm actually super impressed,
I'll give it a go on a website I'm fiddling with tomorrow I think.

------
jwblackwell
Looks great! The online playground seems like a massive development overhead
though. How much longer did it take to develop?

~~~
jwblackwell
Actually playing with it, I see it doesn't do that much. My first instinct was
that it was broken or I just didn't understand so I'd be careful with that.

I assume the drag and drop isn't actually meant to work?

~~~
mattront
Yes, it is supposed to work :) What browser are you using?

The code between the app and the web playground is actually the same, so it
was not a big overhead. The app was 10% additional effort once things worked
in the browser, thanks to node-webkit.

------
sogen
Hi man, looks nice. Suggestion: Please add the Pine trees example to the
templates!

~~~
mattront
Will do! Thanks

~~~
sogen
Cool, I see you've already added it, thx

------
NKCSS
The video looks amazing.

------
elwell
Great work!

